# Just got a Chinese 12K



## WillC (Sep 15, 2011)

I quite like the edge off it...but I don't think mine is a 12K. I'm using it after my Dragon slate hone, which polishes suprisingly fast from 1K, to a hazy slightly scratchy finish. The Chinese stone seems to take the bevel to an even scratch free hazy finish. Then takes a little while to feel the benefit on the edge. But its nice when it gets there. I cant seem to set a micro bevel on it though, which the slate and slurry seems great at. 
I know they are not used much for kitchen knives but I quite like these hard stones, they do give feedback, you just have to slow down a bit. So i'm quite happy with my cheap top end stones for the time being. But i'm going to invest in a decent bevel setter with a bit more cut which does not require flatting every time I use it.


----------



## ptolemy (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice!
what color is yours? there are 2 kinds.


----------



## WillC (Sep 15, 2011)

Its bluey grey with some dark veins. I'm not sure its much more than 8K. Still requires a strop to get screaming sharp, but I like the edge off it, especially for slicing. As they are cheap I got a larger one. I now want all my stones to be big though....


----------



## l r harner (Sep 15, 2011)

i use mine for razors and its most the time the last hone i use then a bit of a loaded strop and they are shave ready


----------



## ptolemy (Sep 15, 2011)

I just have the slurry stone. I used it to flatgten my green brick after DMT session.


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 15, 2011)

They cut slow for sure but they can get the job done. You should flatten them really well prior to use to get the best out of them.


----------



## WillC (Sep 16, 2011)

I use straights too, so looking forward to giving them a tickle with it. It is a bit slow, I might try some 8K synthetic nagura on it to get it going next time.
I bought mine from the Polish guy on ebay and he does a great job of lapping one side, which is a relief as i'm sure it would take a good couple of hours by the feel of the stone.


----------



## l r harner (Sep 16, 2011)

BTW mine is a bit different depending on the side i use (one side shimmers more then the other kind of liek theres a bit of mika banding in it and that is the softer side )

i use the mostly slate looking side but am going to do a bit of testing on what side is better. one thing is for sure and that is you should never ware one of these stones out no matter how much you use it


----------



## memorael (Sep 16, 2011)

I like these PHIG hones I don't think the are slow btw. The edges off them are pretty sharp, I like using one for razors. They work pretty well too on traditional cutlery.


----------



## olpappy (Sep 16, 2011)

An aoto or 3-4K synthetic might fit in nicely


----------



## WillC (Sep 17, 2011)

Well I was up late last night honing and gluing handles on. On a friday night! I must have developed a problem. I tried it with the yellow synthetic nagura and it made a nice progression from that to the stone slurry to water and not too slow. It made me want to get some J-nat slurry stones to give me a taste of what some j-nats may be like.
I don't fancy flatting the other side by hand it would need a good 1/4inch taking off. The lapped side has a nice even sparkle, and a few darker veins and speckles, so I think its on the lower side, maybe 10k on water.


----------



## WillC (Sep 21, 2011)

I treated myself to 3 amigos to use with the C12k. They make the stone much more usable from a knife point of view. I really like the edge off the second Nagura in the progression. Using all 3 if progressing to chromium oxide for that silly sharp kick.


----------



## TB_London (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice, where'd you get them from?


----------



## WillC (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey Tom. Got them from Maxim on here. They came super quick too.


----------



## TB_London (Sep 22, 2011)

Cool, I need to give some jnats a try, just need to find a new job first lol


----------



## ptolemy (Sep 22, 2011)

I heard nothing but awesome things about Maxim, so try him out


----------



## TB_London (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah I keep looking at his site and vids, have an interview on Wednesday morning so fingers crossed....


----------

